
Apple Reportedly Swallows 20% Price Hike For Samsung-Supplied Mobile Processors - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/12/apple-reportedly-swallows-a-20-price-hike-for-its-samsung-supplied-mobile-processors/
======
davestheraves
Just how big is the bottom line ot Samsung for supplying Apple procs?

